# AAW wiring help



## Alex.b (Nov 30, 2019)

Looking at buying the AAW 510540 kit but it says that it's for dash key ignition switch. Has anyone installed this kit that has the key in the column?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Dont do it ...
you must have a 68 ?
that advertising is WRONG !!!!

69-72 is a completely different harness for many reasons,,,, 
ignition switch ... wiper switch ... radio plug in ... tail light harness ..
and wiring to the engine bay all are different,,,,

AC and options matter also for 68 KEEP YOUR IGNITION PLASTIC PLUG
they are not repoppped

more info on what your working on would help

use https://www.lectriclimited.com/vehiclesearch/result/index/year/109/make/20/model/53

Scott


----------



## Alex.b (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok thanks for the reply. So for 69-72 theres no complete kit. Got to buy each section separately


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

what year and model are you working on ????? and ac ? power windows ? 
72 dash cluster is different also and harness is different
do u have tach n gauges ?


----------



## Alex.b (Nov 30, 2019)

1969 gto. No a/c no power window. Just speedo and fuel gauge with warning lights with a tach inside the car


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

All the vendors have the harnesses and if you are replacing a stock harness, you have to buy them in sections. 
Engine Harness, Forward Lamp Harness, Dash Harness, Tachometer Harness, Rear Lamp Harness plus any other minor harnesses needed. 

If you are buying a harness with a modern fusebox you can get it as one piece but it will be a generic harness and some modifications may be necessary. Cheaper, but more work involved especially if you're not electrically inclined.

Get some catalogs from the vendors listed below. Buying a harness involves a little homework. There are several versions for each year depending upon what options your car has. Foe example, there are six different tail ilight harnesses for a 69 Lemans/GTO. Big price differences between the vendors, sometimes for the same part.

NPD, AMES, OPGI. M&H


----------



## Alex.b (Nov 30, 2019)

I just called saw about there kit and they say it works. On there instructions it labels the different connectors. For each year that comes in the kit. The ignition wires can be used in the column as they supply a connector for that.. not sure if I try it or not. It is cheaper then factory wiring that's for sure lol. Was hoping someone has used this kit on something other then the 68 gto


----------



## Alex.b (Nov 30, 2019)

Called aaw not saw***


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have nice used ORIGINAL 69 only GTO wiring harnesess .... and fuse block dash harnesses ...


----------



## Alex.b (Nov 30, 2019)

U looking to sell? If so how much? Only reason I wanna change mine is the person's before me patched wiring everywhere and put switches for stuff that shouldnt be there so I'd like a fresh start with proper wiring lol


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

I used the AAW harness when I restored my 66 GTO. I really liked it and the instructions and tech support are good. If you don't need original it's hard to beat. Depending on the kit you choose you may also get bonus features for upgrades. Electric fan, electronic ignition, Power windows etc. Good luck with whatever you choose. A new harness is good piece of mind.


----------

